# Welcher Spaltfilter



## Teichler (9. Mai 2008)

Ein freundliches Hallo an alle,

ich habe seit 5 Jahren einen Gartenteich und bekomme langsam Probleme, d.h. mein alter Oase Niotec 36-Filter ist ständig voller Dreck. Um die Zeit bis zum nächsten Teich mit anderer Filtertechnik zu überstehen, wollte ich einen Spaltfilter vorschalten und das damit gefilterte Wasser gleichmässig über den Oase Biotec 36 führen und diesen nur noch als Biofilter nutzen.

Beim Durchlesen im Internet habe ich mehrere Hersteller gefunden, insbesondere FIAP und den Estrosieve von I+A. Ich wollte mir mangels Zeit keinen eigenen bauen und würde daher einfach nur mal fragen wollen, 

a) ob diese beiden wirklich die Platzhirsche sind, 
b) ob man doch etwas besseres woanders bekommt und 
c) ob jemand eines dieser Systeme mehrjährig am Laufen hat und zufrieden ist.

d) Weiterhin habe ich sehr preiswerte Bofitec-Bogensiebfilter gefunden. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht?

http://www.unicum-koi.com/index.php...26&orderby=product_name&limit=50&limitstart=0


Ich erwarte keine Komplettantwort sondern wäre schon dankbar, wenn eine der Fragen a) b) c) oder d) beantwortet werden würde.




Achja: Ich habe eine Pumpe, die dimmbar ist und bis zu 15.000 Liter pumpen kann, wobei ich nur ein Drittel bis die Hälfte der Kapazität nutze.

viele Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## Olli.P (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

Hallo Wolfgang,

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy 

Also ich hab einen Eigenbausiefilter, daher kann ich deine Fragen leider nicht beantworten.


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

Servus Wolfgang

Erstmal Herzlich :Willkommen2 

Du meinst wohl den Biotec 36  

Daher erübrigt sich meine Frage, ob gepumpt oder Schwerkraft  

Spaltfilter: Ich habe bei meinem Teich auch vor mir einen Spaltfilter zu installieren. Habe schon ein Spalt/Bogensieb, aber ob ich mir mit dem einen Eigenbauspaltfilter baue oder mir den Spaltfilter zulege, steht leider noch in den Sternen.

Im Moment dentiere ich eher zum Fertigkauf.

Leider konnte ich dir nicht weiter helfen.

Aber ich bin sicher es werden sich die "Techniker" hier sicher noch zu Wort melden.


----------



## velos (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

ich hatte Dieses und war sehr zufrieden:

Compactsieve II Bogensieb Filter Siebfilter

http://cgi.ebay.de/COMPACTSIEVE-II-...ryZ84141QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

Also zu Antwort "D" kann ich sagen.

Ich habe so einen, aber mehr als 7000 - 8000 Liter verträgt der nicht.
Aber er funzt Prima  


> Den hab ich auch


Für den gilt das gleiche

http://cgi.ebay.de/COMPACTSIEVE-II-S...QQcmdZViewItem

Irre was der Rausholt, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Torsten. Z (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Für den gilt das gleiche
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/COMPACTSIEVE-II-S...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Irre was der Rausholt, hätte ich nicht gedacht.



Da laufen bei mir 13.000L/Std durch ohne Probleme und es ist noch Luft nach oben da... Denke die 15.000 würde er bei mir locker beweltigen. Nach den CompactSive geht es aber abwärtz in die Biostufen ca. 20cm Gefälle und den 90° Bogen habe ich durch 45c° ersetzt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

  

Mess mal den Eingangswert, ich schubse echte 7000 rein (nicht Pumpenherstellerangabe) und da muss er echt kämpfen


----------



## Torsten. Z (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

Wie gesagt habe da keine Probleme. Eine 12.000L Pumpe - ausgemessen 10.700L kommen am Filter an. Eine Pumpe .a  3500L - ausgemessen kommen am Filter 2400L an. Das Schluckt er ohne Probleme.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

Glaub ich dir sicher.

Bei mir halt nicht


----------



## Torsten. Z (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

Wenn du möchtest kannst du dir das gerne vor Ort ansehen.
Funktioniert ohne Probleme mit den CompactSieve II zumindest bei mir.


----------



## rainthanner (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

Hallo Wolfgang, 

ich hatte den Bofitec Profi für etwa 3 Jahre als Vorfilter. Wartungsfrei ist sowas nicht. Musste das Sieb täglich mit der Klobürste reinigen. 
Allerdings habe ich den Spaltfilter mit sehr engem Sieb (150µm) und grenzwärtiger Pumpleistung betrieben. 
300er Sieb und die Hälfte der Durchflußangaben, dann klappt das auch mit dem Wort wartungsarm.  

Wenn du Schwerkraft verbauen kannst, dann würde ich vermutlich einen Ultrasieve nehmen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Redlisch (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

Hallo,

hast du schonmal daran gedacht die Screenmatic an den Biotec 36 nachzurüsten ?

Bei mir klappt das wunderbar bisher ...

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/110/]Bilder[/URL]

Axel


----------



## Flash (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

Jo, da stimme ich Rainer zu,

Ich hab das UltrasiveIII 200ym (Schwehrkraft) und bin sehr zufrieden damit!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## rainthanner (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

die Frage mit dem Screenmatic habe ich mir auch gestellt.


----------



## jochen (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

Hallo Wofgang,

ich habe vor meinem Biotec 10.1 ein Spaltsieb eingebaut,
benutze ebenfalls CompactSieve II.

Bei mir rauschen da nur etwa 4000ltr/h durch, das schafft der mühelos,

angegeben ist der Filter vom Hersteller mit 15000ltr/h

Der Siebfilter muß höher stehen als dein Biotec.

Hier ein Thema dazu.


----------



## Teichler (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten, die mir ein gutes Gefühl geben. Mein Feedback zu den Antworten:

Zu den Oase-Erweiterungs-Tipps: In der Vergangenheit habe ich vom Biotec 5 über den großen Oase-Druckfilter und dann den 36er sowie zahlreichen Pumpen etliches gekauft. Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass Oase ein phantastischer Pumpenhersteller ist (meine OASE-Pumpen laufen seit vielen Jahren ohne einen Muckser), dass sie aber bei den Filtern irgendwie noch sehr am Anfang stehen. Daher wollte ich (was Filter angeht) einfach mal raus aus der Oase-Ecke. Übrigens: Ich habe da zu wenig Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, um das qualifiziert beurteilen zu können. Es handelt sich, wie gesagt, um ein Gefühl.

Als "schnelle Hilfe" erscheint mir der CompactSieve II auf jeden Fall geeignet zu sein und ich werde ihn mal ganz schnell bestellen, da er ja auch nicht so teuer ist.

Meine Internet-Recherchen haben mir zum Schluss geführt, dass ich irgendwie in einer Sackgasse bin und dass ich besser alles durch eine Schwerkraft-Geschichte austauschen sollte (Bead-Filter + UltraSive III + ne Trockenpumpe)

Allerdings habe ich nur Platz für ne Grube von 2,2 m x 1 m und fürchte, dass das nicht reicht. Frage e) Oder habe ich da unrecht? Frage f) Kann man den Ultra Sieve III auch als gepumpte Version einsetzen (da der professioneller erscheint als der CompactSieve II)?  Frage g) Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, meine Aquamax auch mit der Bead-Filter + UltraSive III-Lösung zu nutzen?

viele Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## Flash (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

Klar,

Mein Sive ist primär erst mal Schwerkraft, aber die Pume habe ich direkt am Sive ( da nicht selbstansaugend >> 2x Oase Aquamax Eco16000), so dass das Wasser dann in den Filter gepumt wird, war auch eine Platzentscheidung. Somit kann der Filter an irgend eine Stelle kommen, wobei ich aber versuchen würde die Wege, der Leitungen so kurz wie möglich zu halten, was den Druckverlusten sehr zu gute kommt!
Bei der Verrohrung achte darauf, das du auch bei Platzmangel nur Bögen und keine Krümmer benutzt ( ein klassicher Fehler dem ich anfangs auch erlegen war)

Bei einer Grube, die gerade mal 2,2x1m misst sehe ich aber schwarz, da auch bei dem Beadfilter ( der wohl schon die kleinste Filterlösung darstellt ) eine Zugangsmöglichkeit zur Wartung gegeben sein muß!
Du tust dir keinen Gefallen, auch wenn es passen sollte das in eine solche Grube zu quetschen und dich nacher kaput zu ärgern, weil du keinen Platz hast dich darin zu bewegen!

Tu dir einen Gefallen und versuche es dir so angenehm wie möglich zu gestalten, auch wenn du mal irgendwas zusätzlich integrieren willst >> Abschäumer usw. dann platzt du vor Wut, weil du dich nicht für ein wenig mehr Raum entschieden hast!

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Redlisch (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*



			
				Teichler schrieb:
			
		

> Erst einmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten, die mir ein gutes Gefühl geben. Mein Feedback zu den Antworten:
> 
> Zu den Oase-Erweiterungs-Tipps: In der Vergangenheit habe ich vom Biotec 5 über den großen Oase-Druckfilter und dann den 36er sowie zahlreichen Pumpen etliches gekauft. Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass Oase ein phantastischer Pumpenhersteller ist (meine OASE-Pumpen laufen seit vielen Jahren ohne einen Muckser), dass sie aber bei den Filtern irgendwie noch sehr am Anfang stehen. Daher wollte ich (was Filter angeht) einfach mal raus aus der Oase-Ecke. Übrigens: Ich habe da zu wenig Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, um das qualifiziert beurteilen zu können. Es handelt sich, wie gesagt, um ein Gefühl.



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz... du möchtest eine Grobschmutzabscheidung vor deinem Biotec 36 und die Screenmatic ist nunmal gerade dafür gedacht.
 Das es klappt sieht man an den Bilder welche ich meiner Antwort oben verlinkt hatte. Warum das Rad jetzt neu erfinden wenn man den Biotec schon hat.

Bisher musste ich meine Biotec noch nicht einmal reinigen, ausser die Schale mal auszuleeren.
Der Wasserstand ist immer noch 5mm bis 10mm unter der Schwammoberkante.

Axel


----------



## Teichler (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

Hallo Axel,

ich will die Screenmatic gar nicht anzweifeln, vielleicht ist das ja die Lösung. Ich habe den 36er nun einfach mehrere Jahre und musste feststellen, dass er mehrere Kontruktionsmängel hatte. trotz Screenex wurden die Schwämme verdreckt. Das mitgelieferte Werkzeug zum Ausdrücken der Schwämme hat zwar nicht dazu geführt, dass die Schwämme sauber wurden (das erreicht man nur durch Entnahme und manuelle Säuberung), aber dass die Unterbodenkonstruktion des 36ers sich löste und fortan Schmutzwasser in die "saubere" Kammer wanderte. Nach mehrfachen Diskussionen mit Oase, die übrigens sehr hilfsbereit waren, kaufte ich andere Screenexe, Oase lieferte mir kostenfrei ein neues 36er-Gehäuse. Die Screenexe sind nach kürzester Zeit verdreckt und dadurch, das dauernd Wasser auf den Schmutz gespült wird, kommt dennoch Schmutz in den Filter.

Ich bin auch nicht der einzige, dem es so geht, denn sonst wäre der Screenmatic ja gar nicht von Oase ins Programm genommen worden. Wie gesagt, es kann sein, dass der Screenmatic die Lösung ist, aber bevor ich nicht in den Foren etc. nachlesen kann, dass sich dieser wirklich bewährt, werde ich mal außerhalb von Oase-Filtern erweitern.

viele Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## Platin (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

Hallo!

Eine Frage zum Ultra Sieve III:

Muss die Pumpe direkt hinter den Ultra Sieve oder kann man das ganze auch anders aufbauen, z.B.:

Bodenablauf --> Ultra Sieve --> 2-3 Regentonnen --> Pumpe --> Teich

Das heißt, das Wasser über Schwerkraft vom Ultra Sieve in die Regentonnen laufen lassen und in die letzte Regentonne (oder trocken aufgestellt) die Pumpe.
  


Ich wollte mir eigentlich einen Centervortex anschaffen, aber man liest ja nichts gutes über die Vorabscheidung bei den Dingern. Also wäre wohl ein Bogensiebfilter und ein kleiner Eigenbau sinnvoller.


----------



## michael_j (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

Hi,

für 215 Euro inkl. Versandkosten bekommste den Bofitec hier. ich habe mir das Ding zugelegt.

cheers


----------



## Teichler (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welcher Spaltfilter*

Hallo,

der Compactsieve läuft nun bereits länger als eine Woche und ist wirklich ne Wucht. Ich muss ihn alle 2 Tage mal von Dreck befreien, aber das geht wirklich schnell. Was mir imponiert, ist, dass er 2 Ausgänge hat. Würde man ihn nicht reinigen, würde das Wasser wahrscheinlich durch den "oberen" Ausgang austreten und damit (bei mir) direkt in den Teich zurücklaufen. Das ist genau das, was ich brauche, wenn ich mal in Urlaub bin.

Nun mache ich mich mal an den feinen Dreck, da mein OASE Biotec 36er diesen nur zur Hälfte rausfischt (die andere Hälfte wird regelrecht runter- und damit in die Schwämme gespült). Meine derzeitige Planung sieht vor, nach dem Compactsieve und vor dem Oase Biotec 36 noch einen Feinfilter zu schalten. Wenn es klappt, gebe ich mal Bericht.

viele Grüße Teichler


----------

